# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Μιαούλια 2006-H Ναυτική Γιορτή

## Asterias

Τα *Μιαούλια* είναι τριήμερες εκδήλωσεις, αφιερωμένες στη δράση του Ναύαρχου *Ανδρέα Μιαoύλη*και πραγματοποιούνται κάθε χρόνο, προς το τέλος του Ιουνίου. Αποτελούν μέρος της *Ναυτικής* *Εβδομάδας*. 

Τα "*Μιαούλια*" περιλαμβάνουν δημοτικούς χορούς, λαμπαδηδρομίες, λεμβοδρομίες και αθλητικούς αγώνες.

Οι εκδηλώσεις κλείνουν πανηγυρικά με την καύση πυροτεχνημάτων
και την αναπαράσταση της πυρπόλησης της τουρκικής ναυαρχίδας, την τρίτη και τελευταία μέρα των εκδηλώσεων.

www.hydra.com

----------


## Michael

Πρόκειται για μια εκπληκτική εμπειρία. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται καλόν είναι να έχει εξασφαλίσει κατάλυμα πριν μεταβεί στο νησί (και εισητήρια για το πλοίο). Η όλη γιορτή έχει προσελκύσει στο παρελθόν και το ενδιαφέρον διεθνών τηλεοπτικών δικτύων.

----------

